# mit libnodave in db schreiben



## mike97714 (28 Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich benötige ein Beispiel in Delphi um mit Libnodave möglichst schnell 1000 Byte in einen DB einer S7 zu Schreiben.


----------



## MW (28 Juni 2009)

mike97714 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich benötige ein Beispiel in Delphi um mit Libnodave möglichst schnell 1000 Byte in einen DB einer S7 zu Schreiben.



Schau mal im Libnodave Archiv, welches du sicherlich schon runtergeladen hast, da sollten doch Beispiele dabei sein.


----------



## mike97714 (29 Juni 2009)

Ich verwende die Komponenten von Libnodave, da habe ich keine Beispiele zum Blockweisen schreiben gefunden. Ohne die Komponenten geht das mit Pointern oder so (da habe ich noch keine Ahnung von). Ich bin für jedes Beispiel Dankbar.


----------



## afk (30 Juni 2009)

Mit der Methode DoWriteBytes der Komponente kann ein zusammenhängender Bereich mit der maximalen Übertragungsblockgröße in die SPS geschrieben werden.

Gruß Axel


----------

